# Aqua blue transparent acrylic



## RobS (Mar 4, 2021)

Jowo #6
M14x.8x3 cap thread
M11x.75 finial thread
M10x.75 section thread
.5” section od
.6” body dia
.66 cap dia


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2021)

Nice work !!!

I love the transparent material !!!

Thanks for the detailed dimensions and data on threads.


----------



## jalbert (Mar 4, 2021)

Should have made the cap .67” diameter..


----------



## RobS (Mar 4, 2021)

jalbert said:


> Should have made the cap .67” diameter..




Love your humor John


----------



## Kyle Clemins (Mar 4, 2021)

Very Cool


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2021)

RobS said:


> Love your humor John



Private joke ?? ..... if so, I will add my laughter also, even tho' I don't get it ..... LOL !!!


----------



## TG Design (Mar 4, 2021)

Great job, I really like transparency blue! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 4, 2021)

Beautiful work.


----------

